# Strange behavior from a Yamaha RX–V520



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all,

A friend of mine gave me an old Yamaha RX–V520 receiver recently and I've connected it via SPDIF to my HTPC.

The trouble is that when playing a signal that is plain 2 channel stereo, it keeps sending low volume audio to my rear speakers unless I turn 'effects' off altogether.

Turning off effects switches off the rear speakers altogether (the effects button actually is described as turning off the rear speakers! - which it certainly does), so thats goodbye surround sound.

As a result it appears necessary to turn on effects to listen to anything in surround sound and then turn it off when listening to music so that nothing comes from the back speakers.

I've experimented endlessly with different effects on the receiver, audio settings, codecs, different media players, etc and the results are not affected at all by changing them (other than some effects are worse than others)- leading me to believe that the Receiver is causing it.

I would have thought that there was a 'pass thru' mode that would just amplify any channels coming into the receiver - but apparently its not that straight forward for a RX-V520.

Has anyone else found this with a RX–V520? or any other receiver? Is it actually likely to be broken? An I not setting something quite right?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is expected behavior. Effects channels should be subtle relative to front and center. If you want equal volume from the rear try all channel stereo mode or 5 channel stereo. You can also try other surround modes and trim the levels on the surround channels to increase the output.


----------



## billyo (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Is it normal for 2 channel sources to come out the rear speakers in addition to the main fronts?


----------

